# I work FT job as well, can I withhold more taxes to cover Uber?



## chucknva (Jul 6, 2015)

Or should I save 30% for taxes or pay quarterly?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

keep a mileage log, at .57 per business mile, you won't make anything.

write down the mileage at the beginning and the end of each shift, all miles driven with the app on in search of business count.

Sadly, you don't have a Tax problem with UberX.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

To answer your questions, yes most employers will let you update your tax withholding to take out an extra dollar amount. But if you do alot of Ubering, then you won't have to worry because you can deduct most of your earnings. I've had my day job take out an extra $20 per paycheck for a long time now, but I only do that to ensure that I get a decent refund instead of having to owe at the end of the year.


----------

